# Army Cadet Standards



## mcpllarge2483 (26 Oct 2007)

I am MCpl. Large and I personally think that some of the Army Cadet standards have gone limp


----------



## medaid (26 Oct 2007)

mcpllarge2483 said:
			
		

> I am MCpl. Large and I personally think that some of the Army Cadet standards have gone limp




Would you like to quantify that statement? Also I think you should make a change to your User Name as you are NOT a MCpl, you are a CADET MCpl, there is a VERY big difference.


----------



## Burrows (26 Oct 2007)

See the section of this thread titled *The DEAD END Topics.*

Also, please change your name as you are NOT a MCpl, you are a C/MCpl.  Standards are only lax in corps that don't enforce their standards.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

